# Spot & Stalk Fallow Buck falls to a quick draw SABO Sight



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

i've always wanted a chocolate fallow. got that one checked off the bucket list and a super cool video to boot!

I didn't have long to get on target, but the SABO got a an arrow exactly where it needed to be given the circumstances


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

That was awesome. Congrats on a heck of a shot and trophy!


----------



## Gonzaleziam (Jan 26, 2013)

I saw nothing past the hip bow caddy advertisement.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

Gonzaleziam said:


> I saw nothing past the hip bow caddy advertisement.


hmm, everyone else has had it just fine. your computer might have stopped to catch up. i also uploaded it to vimeo...


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Very cool. Congrats!


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Great vid, as always!


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

Cynoscion said:


> Great vid, as always!


muchisimos gracias


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Congrats, cool video


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Dang, awesome shot!!

Congrats!!


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

DCAVA said:


> Dang, awesome shot!!
> 
> Congrats!!


a little unorthodox but highly effective


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

Gonzaleziam said:


> I saw nothing past the hip bow caddy advertisement.


Maybe you accidentally paused it to check out the goods more closely? That hip bow seems to be quite the bow holder... 

On the more serious side, great shot on a very nice fallow buck, Travis!


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

Prof. Salt said:


> Maybe you accidentally paused it to check out the goods more closely? That hip bow seems to be quite the bow holder...
> 
> On the more serious side, great shot on a very nice fallow buck, Travis!


most red blooded viewers probably missed the fact that there was a Hip Bone bow holder in there


----------



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

Is that typically an ideal spot to shoot with a bow?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Is that typically an ideal spot to shoot with a bow?


No but in that situation it sure did work.

Nice as always Travis.

TH


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

marlin50lrs said:


> Is that typically an ideal spot to shoot with a bow?


not typically, but it was pretty effective


----------

